# Drunk



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Very drunk who else is come on I can't be alone in this!!!!!£

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't drink an' dial!
Nor drink an' post! :lol:

How's the itch?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Who care about the itch I'm drunk pfft lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Who care about the itch I'm drunk pfft lol
> 
> J
> Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi lollypop..* Cheers*










Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Very drunk lol HERES TO HAVING T*Ts 

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Very drunk lol HERES TO HAVING T*Ts
> 
> J
> Xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha I won't be drunk when I get when I get home

Take the piff while you can't lol

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lolltpop, Goodnight, sleep tight.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Arghhhhhh so drunk where is everyone Kojack liked boobsical lol

J
Xx


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

How are you feeling this morning lollipop?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

We'll my friend has pictures of me in the pool in my underware.........my head hurts  urgh

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lollypop, Up early anyway, or are you just off to bed. :lol:  [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Kojack liked boobsical lol . . .


 Wtf Jess? 

How's the 'ead? :lol:


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Hehe. Love boobsicals haha. Xxx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . . . . . . . . Kojack liked boobsical lol . . .
> ...


Still no reply from Jess? 

Is everything still blurry? :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm alive!!!!!!

My head hurt I still think I might be a tad drunk lol just been busy picking my sexy new car up mmmmmmm  did everyone miss me? Omg I'm now officially a tt owner let's party lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> . . . . . let's party lol ......


 What? Again? Or haven't you stopped yet? :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The partying never stops!!!!! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> The partying never stops!!!!! Lol
> J
> Xx


Let's party!_ I'll bring a few friends!_


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol noooooooo the party can carry on without them!!!!!!!!! [smiley=argue.gif]

J
Xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> We'll my friend has pictures of me in the pool in my underware


Well you need to post these up asap. Wouldn't mind checking out the quality of your pool.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's one my friend took on my phone lol










Not sure you can see it lol

J
Xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this thread! :lol:

Il have plenty of drunken random adventure pics within a few days/a week no doubt 

Kudos to the chick having a party in the swimming pool! Life is one big party, better to be in the pool than down the toilet eh! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes exactly well said that man lol

J
Xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Yes exactly well said that man lol
> 
> J
> Xx


finally sitting down for the first time today! beer in hand, music on.

time to finish breaking bad season 5 shortly 

nice to see other young nutters on the forum!  x


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Drunken antics haha


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Wtf man! :lol: !!


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

My handprint...  A drinking game called slaps. U lose you get slapped on yer arse haha... Its fun, and usually ends up being a naked game... haha..


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

sounds like my sort of game when im drunk i always end up wanting to be free of clothes hahahaha

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> sounds like my sort of game when im drunk i always end up wanting to be free of clothes hahahaha
> J
> xx


 _ I should've guessed._

Jessica? http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Jessica_Lovejoy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no thats not me im afraid im not yellow lol

j
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> no thats not me im afraid im not yellow lol
> 
> j
> xx


You sound like a right good laugh at a party! 8) :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

my gamer nickname is BOOBica, forums i go with lollypop........pick one any one lol but yes I think I am quite a giggle of the laugh variety especially when drunk 

J
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> my gamer nickname is BOOBica, forums i go with lollypop........pick one any one lol but yes I think I am quite a giggle of the laugh variety especially when drunk
> 
> J
> xx


Haha, well hopefully we can all have a laugh sometime at a TTOC meet 

I just get super cuddly when I'm drunk.. Pretty concerning really! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cuddles are ok just no touchy feely lol

J
xx


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> I just get super cuddly when I'm drunk.. Pretty concerning really! :lol:


 you get super cuddly when not drunk from past experience !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > my gamer nickname is BOOBica, forums i go with lollypop........pick one any one lol but yes I think I am quite a giggle of the laugh variety especially when drunk
> ...


Sounds like a TT forum wedding is on the cards !


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Mgauky knows me well :lol:

I'm a cuddle-whore! Hell I even shared a bed with one of the moderators on our old forum while three other members were on the floor the night before a Santa pod meet! :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

< Shall be drunk later on



Daz


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

DRUNK FTW!!! 

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> DRUNK FTW!!!
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

urgh.....now i feel the need to get totally mashed tonight to feel like my holiday hasnt actually ended 

J
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> < Shall be drunk later on
> 
> 
> 
> Daz


+1, beers at my house.. And onto the pub! 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*sneaks into Muz's house and drinks all the boooooooze* 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't drink. 

Although I have a very good friend visiting soon. Sam.
So we'll both share an orange juice. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol niceeeeee get on it get on it get on itttttttt

J
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> *sneaks into Muz's house and drinks all the boooooooze*
> 
> J
> xx


Batter in there's plenty stock at my bit! 

I'm down the pub now anyway, not sure what to get upto tonight.. Hit the southern comfort shortly


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > *sneaks into Muz's house and drinks all the boooooooze*
> ...


JD and Coke here 

Daz


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No one wants to get drunk round here what's that all about?!

J
Xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sure if you post an open invite for a house party at yours you'll be greeted by plenty of debauched drunkerds


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

When I met the wife she thought I was tee total, till one night when I staggered in sober. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i can just imagine the village committee and the middletons being right happy about that lol

J
xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Invite them too, they'll be chuffed to bits.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

brian1978 said:


> When I met the wife she thought I was tee total, till one night when I staggered in sober. :wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Invite them too, they'll be chuffed to bits.


Oh yea I can just imagine it....."excuse me mrs Middleton I'm going to have a load of Audi tt owners turn up for a mash up, would you like to join us, bring Pippa, Kate and William! Ok thanks bye!"

Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Invite them too, they'll be chuffed to bits.
> ...


Hi J, Do you live in or near Beenham ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No I live in bucklebury village 

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> No I live in bucklebury village
> J
> Xx


Hi J, Small world, Knew the area well 50 years ago, I was born in Woolhampton. Have photos of myself on Triumph motorbike in Bucklebury.  
Hoggy.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I was blasted till 5-6am! Ended up back at my bit battering some more beer and having a good chat with a mate half the night..

Woke up at 9am though, so an easy night is on the cards tonight


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh cool I'm just past the church in a little cottage 

Small world indeed

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol I don't even know what that is! Lol
> J
> Xx


Moved to a more appropriate thread. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%BBubr%C3%B3wka
Just add apple juice. 

_
Don't you have Google in your village?_


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

damn that stuff seems strong!

And yes we have google lol

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

I fell in a empty bath naked. Wanna see the evidence haha.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no objections here lol

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

There ya go lol.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kojak wtf! I'm eating breakfast.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Looks like an oven ready turkey!  
Time for some fake tan?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

kojak said:


> There ya go lol.


I like the 1 leg out bit. It helps with stability whilst in the 'wirling pit'

:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

kojak said:


> There ya go lol.


LMFAO i nearly choked lol

J
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

haha kojak!

I'd do you though 

I had a few pints last night, few pints tonight... its only a problem when its before 12 in the afternoon!!! honest! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You'd do him? Erm

J
Xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> You'd do him? Erm
> 
> J
> Xx


friendly (pretend) gay banter.. christ! lol :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

(facepalm) lol

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > You'd do him? Erm
> ...


hahah... love a bit of gay banter lol... haha...  I knew it would lighten the mood. haha... I have heeps more. haha.. Another day though. lol.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Why not today? I'm stuck in some boring training session and need something to lighten my mood lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> . . . . . stuck in some boring training session and need something to lighten my mood lol
> J
> Xx


 Surely you should be training then? Not skiving on the 'net. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

note the word *BORING* I had to keep myself from going insane lol

J
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

One of the two family dogs died last week in his sleep of a twisted stomach, and tonight the dog my gf and I had for the time we lived together ( I moved out.. Long story! ) just got hit by a car and killed.

Where's the lager come home time?! :x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

that sucks big time, sorry to hear than, it would break my heart if anything happened to my pooches, I was a mess for weeks when I had my last one put to sleep 

J
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> that sucks big time, sorry to hear than, it would break my heart if anything happened to my pooches, I was a mess for weeks when I had my last one put to sleep
> 
> J
> xx


im the same! gutted isn't the word, few more beers and il hit the sack i reckon.. been nothing but bad news for weeks! :x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

the only way is up now then

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> One of the two family dogs died last week in his sleep of a twisted stomach, and tonight the dog my gf and I had for the time we lived together ( I moved out.. Long story! ) just got hit by a car and killed.
> 
> Where's the lager come home time?! :x


Sorry to hear this Muz 

I still miss mine and she went 3 years ago now


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> the only way is up now then
> 
> J
> xx


hopefully! took the TT out and had a little tail end fun earlier, 5 cylinder popping away while the car is going around corners sideways takes the edge off a little!

cheers jamman, To those who are dog lovers its easy to understand how its like loosing a member of the family, our german shepherd died from a twisted stomach, we had no idea there was even a problem.. apparently can be caused from eating too fast, or jumping about after eating.. either way i came in a night last week and went to say goodnight to the pup's, spend 5 minutes giving them a bit of attention etc as i had been out and said goodnight, woke up at 7am for work and he was just lying on the floor, bloody horrible.

decided im going to plan some more fun stuff, going to head to a concert in glasgow on tuesday and get smashed, and il make some other plans for the following weekend too to keep me busy! need some more good things and less bad news :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Always hang on to the good memories matey


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

best thing to do is to keep busy

I'll never forget the day my mum called me while i was at work saying that Darcy wouldnt get up from the back door  she had to carry her and hold her up to go to the toilet, took her to the vets and they said a tumor had burst on her face which caused her to not be able to walk, said they could do this and that and i just said no its kinder to let her go  I had my pup storm at the time and he was depressed so then i bought Roxy....total utter head case and she was deaf my storm was a wreck so I gave her to my mums friend who has had like 15 staffs, then storm was depressed again  so then i bought misty. Only sad thing is Roxy jumped up at a wall a couple of months back and landed funny and broke her leg  they said the best thing to do was to remove it but because she was such a head case and literally didnt stop unless she was asleep it was kinder to have her put to sleep  my moomoo (darcy) was an angel and ive got her ashes with a picture i had done of the 4 of them for my mum above it ;( talk about being on a downer before bed ;(










Thats my storm hes my angel 

J
xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> best thing to do is to keep busy
> 
> I'll never forget the day my mum called me while i was at work saying that Darcy wouldnt get up from the back door  she had to carry her and hold her up to go to the toilet, took her to the vets and they said a tumor had burst on her face which caused her to not be able to walk, said they could do this and that and i just said no its kinder to let her go  I had my pup storm at the time and he was depressed so then i bought Roxy....total utter head case and she was deaf my storm was a wreck so I gave her to my mums friend who has had like 15 staffs, then storm was depressed again  so then i bought misty. Only sad thing is Roxy jumped up at a wall a couple of months back and landed funny and broke her leg  they said the best thing to do was to remove it but because she was such a head case and literally didnt stop unless she was asleep it was kinder to have her put to sleep  my moomoo (darcy) was an angel and ive got her ashes with a picture i had done of the 4 of them for my mum above it ;( talk about being on a downer before bed ;(
> 
> ...


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Free tickets to nickleback tonight! So I'm getting smashed I'm the car on route to the concert :lol:

Brilliant.. Off tomorrow too which Is a bonus!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

my team supervisor went to see them sunday and said they were amazing!!!!

seeing this post reminds I need to get wrecked soon lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Thats my storm hes my angel
> 
> J
> xx


Looks like my Rusty girl


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hes my angel an absolute mummys boy  and then I have Misty......hasnt seemed to come out her terrible 2's but shes a good girl sometimes love them both to bits

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rusty is a rescue who's been kicked out after she had four or five litters. We don't know her age but she's roughly nine or ten now, in good health and now has a cosy life [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

why would someone do that? a***holes.

I work for Guide Dogs for the Blind and all of our days are looked after by amazing people from the second they are born and it makes me sick that people could do something like that

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I agree!

Rusty is the sweetest girl I could ever imagine. Can never understand why she was kicked out


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

My dog Kanga Its crazy just how much we love our pets they are family members for sure


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tbone1980uk said:


> My dog Kanga Its crazy just how much we love our pets they are family members for sure


They most certainly are family members!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh I just got reminded its drunk friday this week lol so watch this space for my drunken posts lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I hear of curry Fridays before; never about drunk Fridays :roll:

Whatever you do: enjoy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

drunk friday is curry friday....including lots of alchomohol lol 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Drunk Friday is curry Friday....including lots of alchomohol lol
> J
> xx


 It's Alkeyhol!

http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Made-up_words
 Al-key-hol Edit
Marge's pronunciation of "alcohol" in "There's No Disgrace Like Home" and "The War of the Simpsons".
Marge: I don't want to alarm anyone, but there's a little al-key-hol in this punch.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Drunk Friday is curry Friday....including lots of alchomohol lol
> ...


I never drink :roll: *cough cough


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

has anyone ever seen Skeee drunk????

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> has anyone ever seen Skeee drunk????
> J
> xx


 Personally I'm not a fan of CCTV. :roll: 
However I did once meet a couple of lovely ladies who took me into their car and drove me home once. Vaguely remember they both had pretty black hats.  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Skeee said:


> . Vaguely remember they both had pretty black hats.


You need to brush up on choosing your company :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > . Vaguely remember they both had pretty black hats.
> ...


+1 but not including me because im awesome!

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

It would appear I had fun last night :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

That's the hat!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

soooo which one are you 

J
xx

p.s I'm joking


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> soooo which one are you
> 
> J
> xx
> ...


I look about 10 in the picture right enough! Lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

i wonder.....lol

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

I wish I still looked young


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

how long ago was the picture taken of you naked in the bath lol

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Em... About 6 months ago ish???


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

kojak said:


> There ya go lol.


Hahah hilarious.. mates have got me asleep on the toilet with my pants still down somewhere lol..


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

On the vodka tonight wooohooooooooo

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> On the vodka tonight wooohooooooooo
> J
> Xx


 Where's mine? :roll:

_Zubrowka w/apple juice for me.  _


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

In the shop?

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> In the shop?
> J
> Xx


 Off you pop then.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > In the shop?
> ...


Make that two :lol:

Infact no wait, I'm working tomorrow.. **** you month end! 

Mod edit: No foul language outside the flame room please.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Vodka is my friend


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I lied vodka is now not my friend *puke*

J
Xx


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

That's me sorted! Time to sleep tomorrow, time to chill tonight, what could be better


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Drunkkkkkkkk! Inappropriate picture time! Lol

Wine x 2 bottle, double baileys x 3x 1 x Bacardi and coke 5 x vodka and coke

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Drunkkkkkkkk! Inappropriate picture time! Lol
> 
> Wine x 2 bottle, double baileys x 3x 1 x Bacardi and coke 5 x vodka and coke
> 
> ...


 Shall I order you a new liver now then?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes please .

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Onions and gravy?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*puke* oh dear 

J
Xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Been on taxi duty last night, dropped SWMBO off at her work Xmas do at lunchtime, and then dropped son off for his late pm.

Picked SWMBO up just before midnight, and then went & found son in Wimbledon at 1am. Cops rolling round fighting with drunks all over the place, people staggering into the road, girls sitting on kerb puking guts up, looked like a bloody war zone.

Suppose it seems like fun when you're doing it, but when sober and on driving duty it just looks plain ugly.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Drunkkkkkkkk! Inappropriate picture time! Lol
> 
> Wine x 2 bottle, double baileys x 3x 1 x Bacardi and coke 5 x vodka and coke
> 
> ...


I have successfully cured people with alcohol addiction

http://mindandbodytherapies.co.uk/html/ ... erapy.html

Apologies for ancient website; I'm currently working on a new one 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Drunkkkkkkkk! Inappropriate picture time! Lol
> ...


It seems in this case it's a badge worn very proudly Dani


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't say I have an addiction at all to alcohol.....

And if you can't say anything nice stop reading my posts

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> .......................................... looked like a bloody war zone.


 Have you been to a war zone then? :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I wouldn't say I have an addiction at all to alcohol.....


 I would.  
And that was being nice. :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > .......................................... looked like a bloody war zone.
> ...


Yeah, a couple in the late 80s early 90s... Wasn't nice

Please excuse expression, obviously can't compare a real war zone with an area full of drunks, just a phrase matey...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say I have an addiction at all to alcohol.....
> ...


Are you after a smacked bottom? lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


 Just 'cos you're into that sort o' thing don't mean I am too.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol who says i am lol

J
xx


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

What bothers me about this thread is that it is on a car forum, ok it is in off topic but the very people described could well be driving a car the next day and still be under the influence of alcohol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

This thread is just pathetic.

Really hope the OP will never need a liver transplant for which we all would pay, it would be such a waste of money.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> This thread is just pathetic.
> 
> Really hope the OP will never need a liver transplant for which we all would pay, it would be such a waste of money.


Oh for Christ's sake lighten up. Jess is a typical single lass having a laugh.

To dani that linked the site to "cure" alcohol addiction. You can't really be serious?

I have a friend who is a recovering alcoholic, trust me you wouldn't get the chance to preach to him if he was in jesses shoes as he would have sold whatever device she is using to post here to buy drink.

Andy used to go to bed with a bottle of vodka, he used to finish that before his first p*** just so he could function. 4 bottles of vodka 2 bottles of brandy and umpteen cans of superlager was a daily normality. Going 12 hours without alcohol would result in hallucinations and intense paranoia

When he had no money to buy this he would buy a pint of milk and empty a bottle of hairspray into it and drink it. 
I have spent 4 times sitting next to him in hospital one was when he was totally sober, his body shut down after suddenly stopping drinking. The same thing that killed Amy Winehouse.

You lot don't have a f****** clue what an alcoholic is.

You cannot cure an alcoholic, the only person who can cure it is the alcoholic themselves. They HAVE to want to stop. My mate has been sober 6 years it has not been easy.

Mod edit: No foul language outside the flame room.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is just pathetic.
> ...


I have  and not long ago lost a friend to this awful disease and is just as you say brian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> To dani that linked the site to "cure" alcohol addiction. You can't really be serious?
> 
> the only person who can cure it is the alcoholic themselves. *They HAVE to want to stop*


And that is when they contact me, Brian. Only if they *want* to give up alcohol can I help them; and help them I can and I have done, thanks.

You may not 'believe' in hypnotherapy but I get referrals from GPs


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

redsilverblue said:


> This thread is just pathetic.
> 
> Really hope the OP will never need a liver transplant for which we all would pay, it would be such a waste of money.


You fell into the trap. If you really thought the thread was pathetic would you have contributed?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > To dani that linked the site to "cure" alcohol addiction. You can't really be serious?
> ...


When they get to this stage they are already 90% there. If you then convince them sucking carrots will cure them it probably will. It at this point is 100% down to them, yes hypnotherapy will help them but so will any positive direction. They have already done the hard bit.

Don't believe for 1 second you personally have cured them. But I admire you for giving hope and direction to them.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is just pathetic.
> ...


 Light enough for you!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


No, the clients I get are no where near 90% there! I don't believe you have a solid understanding of hypnotherapy, Brian?
I'm not talking silly stage hypnosis - I'm talking clinical hypno*therapy*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Geez, some people on this forum.

So if your telling me im addicted to alcohol when I drink on birthdays, special occasions, on holiday and at my friends girly curry nights.....are you being real? Have you never touched a drop of alcohol? (and that goes to all of you especially the dinlo who said about a liver transplant - FYI I work and pay a ridiculous amount of tax for a person my age so up yours because I pay for those operations also), your a hypocryte if your trying to slam or preach to me. This thread is for people to talk about the stupid s*** they have done when in a drunken state, because lets face it we all like to share stories, this is not in the section to be able to talk about stuff other than cars!!!!!! MAYBE YOU SHOULD START A SUPPORT GROUP FOR YOUR ISSUES ABOUT THIS.

The frequency of which I drink is nowhere near to someone who has an "addiction" which is a general term but can be found in many different stages, I have a friend younger than me who has been addicted to alcohol and has since been through rehab and been sober for 2 years, all of my friendship group dont drink when we have a gathering and he will be there just out of pure respect for what he has been through. You havent got a clue...seriously.

So if you think that by letting my hair down on the ramp up to Christmas that I have a problem you should really take a look in the mirror because it seems that it is you who has the problem.

IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I WRITE DONT READ IT AND GO AND JOIN THE OTHER TROLL

J
xx


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Geez, some people on this forum.
> 
> So if your telling me im addicted to alcohol when I drink on birthdays, special occasions, on holiday and at my friends girly curry nights.....are you being real? Have you never touched a drop of alcohol? (and that goes to all of you especially the dinlo who said about a liver transplant - FYI I work and pay a ridiculous amount of tax for a person my age so up yours because I pay for those operations also), your a hypocryte if your trying to slam or preach to me. This thread is for people to talk about the stupid s*** they have done when in a drunken state, because lets face it we all like to share stories, this is not in the section to be able to talk about stuff other than cars!!!!!! MAYBE YOU SHOULD START A SUPPORT GROUP FOR YOUR ISSUES ABOUT THIS.
> 
> ...


Well said. Talk about a light hearted comment being taken out of context and completely overreacted to. Geez indeed! Hope you've recovered fully from the subsequent hangover


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No not really I'm completely hanging lol

Some people on here need to get a grip

J
xx


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> No not really I'm completely hanging lol
> 
> Some people on here need to get a grip
> 
> ...


Or some of is need to be more responsible and well behaved...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tis the season to get s*** faced la la la la laaaaaa la la la la! lol

Some of the guys from last night were way worse than me lol some of the stories I've heard have been quite comical from where they went into town after the pub closed....I on the other hand went back to my friends house, got my pj's on and carried on drinking in the garage with her and her husband singing take that songs ha ha

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

OnTheMike said:


> .................... responsible and well behaved...











Like that's going to happen with the title of this thread. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

.....I have no further comment to that lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Tis the season to get s*** faced la la la la laaaaaa la la la la! lol
> 
> J
> xx


No offence, please!! But this is something I've never understood: why is there a "season" to get plastered? Have we forgotten how to be merry without the use of alcohol?

As I said, this is not targeted at you or anyone else, just something I don't get :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> No offence, please!! But this is something I've never understood: why is there a "season" to get plastered? Have we forgotten how to be merry without the use of alcohol?
> 
> As I said, this is not targeted at you or anyone else, just something I don't get :?


Because that's just what my generation have come to appreciate about this time of year, the generation after mine is probably worse

J
Xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Can't see this thread going much further unless things lighten up again


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shall I get drunk again then? Oh no wait that's bad lol *innocent*

J
Xx

P.s that's a joke


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> Can't see this thread going much further unless things lighten up again


1. Thanks for deleting my post.
2. Agree, delete this thread, it's an embarrassment to the forum. Never thought I would ever say this, but the face of a TT driver has really changed.

Lollypop86 you are very quick to call others trolls, please first look at the 'quality' of your posts.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

internet troll

In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, either accidentally or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response ...

Just as an FYI for you  nothing wrong with my posts, maybe review your own. 

J
xx


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for your time and efforts educating me. I would review my posts, but I am busy 'getting a grip'.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Can't see this thread going much further unless things lighten up again


So ikon - going anywhere for your Christmas night out?! Mine is next Saturday but I don't know if I can't be arsed getting smashed to be honest! Turned 23 yesterday so feel like I'm too old now :lol:

Hopefully the thread can lighten up again.. Or perhaps we should buy a small paddling pool, a few gallons of KY jelly and let the two women have at it :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Honey, ky jelly.. Peanut butter and jam.. Whatever suits! 

There's always too much hostility on forums these days, it's a shame on most and newcomers who are looking in as potential buyers.. Bikini wrestling however, that's bound to be a win win for all!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, I tried!!! :?


----------

